# BirbBrain's progression thread | Roux | Method March



## BirbBrain (Feb 26, 2022)

Hello there! I just made this thread for Method March and won't be posting anything till I start. ;-;
I have tried learning Roux before and failed but here I am ;-;
welp, cya in in a couple days.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 27, 2022)

I love Roux method a lot, tbh.


----------



## BirbBrain (Feb 28, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> I love Roux method a lot, tbh.


i see


----------



## BirbBrain (Mar 10, 2022)

welp i've been pretty inactive, just came home from a trip so now I'm gonna finally start lmao.


----------



## BirbBrain (Mar 10, 2022)

3/9:
I just started and it's pretty late rn, but I just learned Roux and did some solves.


----------



## BirbBrain (Mar 11, 2022)

3/10: just got back from school and forgot my 3x3 so..
no solves today
;-;


----------



## Bayamo Penguin (Mar 12, 2022)

best of luck


----------



## BirbBrain (Mar 12, 2022)

Bayamo Penguin said:


> best of luck


ty friend


----------

